# Customs Charge on blades



## Aggrajag (8 Jul 2016)

I ordered 12 dozen mixed blades from Wooden Teddy Bear on 20/06/16, value $33 plus $12 shipping. Chased the order last week, they'd shipped it (without notification email) on the same day.

Got a card through the door today, no-one in, customs charge to pay of £12.58 - on a $33 order!!

Royally brassed off.


----------



## Harbo (8 Jul 2016)

Surprised you didn't get a handling charge too - I did a while back on a small order of pen parts?

My sympathises.

Rod


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Jul 2016)

That figure did include £8 charges. I would understand if it was proper cash but on 33 dollars


----------



## Glynne (8 Jul 2016)

It will be duty & Vat.


----------



## woodpig (8 Jul 2016)

I should imagine most of the charge is the "collection" fee, the rest is VAT. Annoyingly they charge VAT on the postage and packing as well which is a bit nasty IMO.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (8 Jul 2016)

Same here. The last order of Flying Dutchman blades I had off Mike before he sold out to The Wooden Teddy Bear, I had to pay VAT and the post office handling charge on top. It added up to about a third of the original order value and to cap it all the blades are cr*p!!! They don't suit the stack cutting I do and they break and drift off line like nobody's business! :evil: :evil: 

I've gone back to buying Pegas blades from Axminster, much better suited to the cutting I do!


----------



## scrimper (8 Jul 2016)

I use the Niqua reverse tooth blades from Hobbies http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/hand ... s-for-wood
I have been using these for years and I have no problems with them, the last FD blades I bought to try from Mikes workshop were useless they kept snapping near the clamp.


----------



## NazNomad (8 Jul 2016)

The P.O. have a handling charge. They tell you this by bringing a card to your property.... yeah, I know. Luckily, the only time I've been 'customs stung' was with an order of guitar parts which still worked out cheaper with the duty & handling. :-D

There's a Fleabay seller in Norfolk that has Niqua blades.


----------



## Cordy (8 Jul 2016)

Niqua on the Bay


----------



## Aggrajag (9 Jul 2016)

I use Olson, not Niqua/FD and I've not found cheaper than Teddy shop.


----------



## brucio75 (9 Jul 2016)

Maybe off subject slightly...
I bought an item from Japan costing £357, and I got a letter from the Post Office.
Not only did I have to go and collect it, but also pay £42 in Import Duty...
But what I bought was well worth it.
Bruce


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (9 Jul 2016)

I think it depends on the order value. some fairly low value items up to a certain amount can be classed as a gift or samples and don't attract the charges. The amount varies depending on country but pretty much everything from the USA will be charged for!

By the same token, I've ordered items from china and not yet had to pay a VAT or post office charge on anything! I wonder what arrangements their companies have with HMRC that other countries don't???


----------



## boboxsi (12 Jul 2016)

Why do you all buy blades made in Germany in USA? It is just diferent name of the blade and there is no cost of customs.

Here is from EU how do they treat buying goods in non EU country.

VAT is not due when the total value of all goods in a consignment (value not inclusive of custom duties or transport costs) is less than a threshold. The threshold may vary from 10 euros to 22 euros, depending on the EU country. Certain countries, however, exclude mail orders from the exemption. This exception does not apply to tobacco or tobacco products and alcoholic products.

Original on 
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/common/buying_online/buying_goods/within_non_eu_en.htm
Best Regards


----------



## Aggrajag (12 Jul 2016)

Do you know what Olson sell as here? They're my favourite (not Niqua/FD or Pegas) and I'd love a cheaper local supplier than http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk/ who although they have good service, are considerably more expensive.


----------



## boboxsi (14 Jul 2016)

It is made here 
http://www.haunstetter-saegenfabrik.de/index.php?lng=en&id=1-8-2-3&scp=produkte/haupt_03c.htm#bild01

But i do not know if they sell in UK.

Best Regards


----------



## bodgerbaz (15 Jul 2016)

Many thanks for the link, which is very useful as a good alternative source for blades (Laubsägeblätter in Germany). I couldn't find a price on the web site (but the informations was very useful). However, I found someone else who sells a similar range at a good price. They are in € and shipping is only €5 (to anywhere in the EU) regardless of low many blades you buy - you still currently qualify in this regard!!!
http://www.laubsaege.com/epages/es70507 ... einsatz%22


----------

